# Michelob Golden Draft Light



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Tonight I popped open a Michelob Golden Draft Light bottle of beer. Michelob's Golden Draft is a "draft lager" and thus, the Golden Light is a light lager. In typical Anheuser Busch fashion, this beer is nothing remarkable, but it's a solid, refreshing beer.










The beer is a clear yellow lager that pours quickly and leaves a thin white head. The head fades quickly leaving very little lacing. The aroma is not much different from that of Bud Light. The taste is similar to that of many other mass produced light lagers. Michelob's Golden Draft Light does have a bit more body than say a Bud or Coors light and offers a little bit of bite to it.

The beer is very carbonated, smooth, and crisp. There is no unpleasant aftertaste when drinking the beer. The beer is rather refreshing and does not make you feel full after one or even a couple. I would consider this to be a good beer for an outdoor BBQ or party where food is offered. One key to this beer though, is to make sure it's cold. As it warms, the flavor fades and a bitterness takes hold.

Overall, I am a fan of Michelob's Golden Draft Light, in the correct situations.


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

is that a big iceberg afloat in the glass!?


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah... the Titanic better watch out.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Might as well pour some water through a few slices of white bread and drink that


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

one of my favorite light beers. drink the hell out of that stuff when i go fishing in MN.


----------

